# Galaxy Note 7 released - and it's literally *hot*



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

I've always been really intrigued by the Note series but never made the jump. This latest set of leaks shows a very stylish phone indeed. Anyone tempted?


----------



## emanymton (Jul 22, 2016)

My note 4 is about 19 months old and is dying on me. My last phone was also Samsung, and I didn't get 2 years out of that one either. So no not tempted as I'm done with Samsung phones for now.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd rather carry an iPad Pro in my pocket if I'm going to get something hugely impractical for carrying around in my pocket.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2016)

They look pretty decent. Would love to have a play around on one.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I'd rather carry an iPad Pro in my pocket if I'm going to get something hugely impractical for carrying around in my pocket.


You seem to have your size comparisons extremely screwed up.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2016)

does this have expandable memory?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2016)

I'd certainly like one, but my Note 4 is still serving just fine. In fact my old Note 2 is in use by my GF. 

Whilst I'm sure it would be great, I've found each smartphone upgrade less inspiring then the last. I guess mostly because they are already pretty good and there are few new useful features.


----------



## dweller (Jul 25, 2016)

I recently got a 2nd hand Note 3 32GB internal memory 3GB ram for less than £120.
Not the greatest looking thing but I love it! Don't use the pen thing much but it is a nice feature.
Have put on Note 5 firmware via a Rom on XDA and the battery life is acceptable.

This note 7 looks ok. Not sure about the whole edge screen thing,
 I like to stick a rubbery case on phones so wouldn't really be much use. 
I'll wait until someone manages to snag the firmware off it and then hopefully apply it to my Note 3 ;-)


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 25, 2016)

I've had the Note 2 since it came out.. getting a bit slow but still learning things to do with the stylus.  I suppose some day I'll update to whatever is the newer version... I even have 4 batteries for my Note 2 (which I don't use since portable power thingies were invented) ... have a 64GB extra memory but some things are hard to get onto the demountable microSB.	 Anyone found a nice comparison chart of all the Note models like the wiki for iphones?   whoops... there is one  ---  Samsung Galaxy Note series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mauvais (Jul 25, 2016)

It looks the same as the S7, size excepted. Which is not particularly remarkable, either positively or negatively (I have one)


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2016)

So Samsung took my note 4 in for repair, which took 3 days longer then they said, and charged me £25 for a new battery. And the fucking thing is no better. Fucking bastards.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

emanymton said:


> So Samsung took my note 4 in for repair, which took 3 days longer then they said, and charged me £25 for a new battery. And the fucking thing is no better. Fucking bastards.


£25 is cheap for a new battery by the manufacturer. But I'd send it back if you're not happy. How old is it?


----------



## magneze (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks like the S7 Edge.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

magneze said:


> Looks like the S7 Edge.


Those Edges are the only phones on the market that look remotely exciting these days. If I had pots of cash, I'd buy one.


----------



## magneze (Jul 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Those Edges are the only phones on the market that look remotely exciting these days. If I had pots of cash, I'd buy one.


Dunno, they're nice enough but basically just a black rectangle. The curved screen is pretty gimmicky IMO. The sort of thing that's like 'oh cool'. 1 month later, you're never using it again.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

magneze said:


> Dunno, they're nice enough but basically just a black rectangle. The curved screen is pretty gimmicky IMO. The sort of thing that's like 'oh cool'. 1 month later, you're never using it again.


Oh, I disagree. Every time I look at an Edge it feels nicer than Ye Olde Phones with Yer Ancient Bevels. It's like getting a new TV with tiny bevels. It may not change your world but it sure looks nicer to look at.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2016)

editor said:


> £25 is cheap for a new battery by the manufacturer. But I'd send it back if you're not happy. How old is it?


Just over 18 months. £25 is the standard price for a new note 4 battery, which I agree isn't a bad price. But it's not a new battery I wanted it was a repair. 
I'm thinking of doing another factory reset and installing no apps or changing any settings just to make sure there is noting I am doing causing the problems, then taking it back in if the problems carry on.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 29, 2016)

What's the matter with it?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Just over 18 months. £25 is the standard price for a new note 4 battery, which I agree isn't a bad price. But it's not a new battery I wanted it was a repair.
> I'm thinking of doing another factory reset and installing no apps or changing any settings just to make sure there is noting I am doing causing the problems, then taking it back in if the problems carry on.


It's a pain doing factory reset but they often sort out a lot of problems.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2016)

mauvais said:


> What's the matter with it?


Freezes up constantly, and I have to take the battery out to restart it. Normally happens when switching between apps, or when I first unlock it. This can happen over 10 times a day if I am using it a lot. There is some very strange battery behavior going on as well. This morning for example the battery level dropped quite quickly ending up at about 92% after a few minutes use. Then it froze up and I had to take the battery out, and when I turned it back on it said the battery was at 99%. This is with a brand new battery remember.

Before I took it in for repair I had a couple of cases of it just shutting itself off while I was using it and a few times it froze during the boot up process. On the morning I took it in for repair it seems to give up completely and wouldn't even turn back on after one crash. I'm wondering if it just completey drained the battery, because it does drop really fast some times but it was at over 70% and it has never drained anything like that fast.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a pain doing factory reset but they often sort out a lot of problems.


I did one before I took it in to the samung shop and it didn't help then, so I am not optimistic.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I did one before I took it in to the samung shop and it didn't help then, so I am not optimistic.


I'd start firing off emails left right and centre and CC everyone in their press/service department. And include a link to this thread.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 29, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Freezes up constantly, and I have to take the battery out to restart it. Normally happens when switching between apps, or when I first unlock it. This can happen over 10 times a day if I am using it a lot. There is some very strange battery behavior going on as well. This morning for example the battery level dropped quite quickly ending up at about 92% after a few minutes use. Then it froze up and I had to take the battery out, and when I turned it back on it said the battery was at 99%. This is with a brand new battery remember.
> 
> Before I took it in for repair I had a couple of cases of it just shutting itself off while I was using it and a few times it froze during the boot up process. On the morning I took it in for repair it seems to give up completely and wouldn't even turn back on after one crash. I'm wondering if it just completey drained the battery, because it does drop really fast some times but it was at over 70% and it has never drained anything like that fast.


Not that it's working properly, and not that Samsung shouldn't be sorting it for you, but lots of tablets do this sort of thing. IME it's because it's doing something, maybe an app hogging the CPU. That's not necessarily an app you downloaded, could be a system one.

Check it's got all the available system updates, and experiment with what apps you have on there. You might glean some info from Android's own battery stats, but probably not.

You can reboot a Samsung tablet by long holding power + volume-up + the home button, by the way, rather than having to pull the battery.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 29, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Not that it's working properly, and not that Samsung shouldn't be sorting it for you, but lots of tablets do this sort of thing. IME it's because it's doing something, maybe an app hogging the CPU. That's not necessarily an app you downloaded, could be a system one.
> 
> Check it's got all the available system updates, and experiment with what apps you have on there. You might glean some info from Android's own battery stats, but probably not.
> 
> You can reboot a Samsung tablet by long holding power + volume-up + the home button, by the way, rather than having to pull the battery.


The reset trick doesn't work most of the time when it crashes.

It had the latest updates of everything, I'm wondering if that might be the problem. I think I will do another full reset, not upgrade anything and uninstall / disable as many of the pre-installed apps as I can. That should give me a pretty good idea if the problem is hardware or software. I can't see it being software though, how can a app cause problems when I first turn the phone on, unless it is something integral to the phones operation?

Regarding the battery, I've added a screenshot of what my phone shows. If I'm reading it right then there is a huge droop in battery while the phone was not in use, which seems very not right.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 29, 2016)

The Edge thing is reasonably cool, good for getting to some shortcuts, but the real killer app (and it's not the ruler) for me is that when it's in night mode, it shows the time along the edge, meaning I don't have to pick up my phone to work out how scant few hours I have until I need to get up.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 29, 2016)

emanymton said:


> The reset trick doesn't work most of the time when it crashes.
> 
> It had the latest updates of everything, I'm wondering if that might be the problem. I think I will do another full reset, not upgrade anything and uninstall / disable as many of the pre-installed apps as I can. That should give me a pretty good idea if the problem is hardware or software. I can't see it being software though, how can a app cause problems when I first turn the phone on, unless it is something integral to the phones operation?
> 
> Regarding the battery, I've added a screenshot of what my phone shows. If I'm reading it right then there is a huge droop in battery while the phone was not in use, which seems very not right.View attachment 90088


Yep. I'd be showing them that and asking for a replacement device. No good having a new battery if the hardware/software continues to munch through it.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2016)

Probably, shouldn't keep hogging this thread with my note4 saga, but I'm after a bit of advice.

To cut a moderate length story down to a short one. My phone is fucked. I can't even get it to reboot properly when doing a factory reset, this is despite the fact I have already whipped all the data on it.

I'm going to go back to the shop tomorrow and they and ask for a brand new handset. I might also ask for my original batter back and a refund on the £25. Where do I stand if they refuse, what's my escalation point? 'I'd like a new handset, and if you are not prepared to give me one then i'll...' What?


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2016)

Well never mind, in the end I walked out with a brand new Galaxy s7 edge and £24


----------



## The Boy (Jul 31, 2016)

I think that's what we call a result.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Well never mind, in the end I walked out with a brand new Galaxy s7 edge and £24


Bloody hell that's a generous deal!


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Bloody hell that's a generous deal!


Basically I traded in my note and used the money to pay off my early upgrade fee and the upfront cost of S6, he knocked me a bit of and I switched to a more expensive contract with more data which brought the upfront cost down. So altogether I came out about  £24 up. I'm not complaining.

Eta - I'm not sure about the 'edge' thing it seems like a bit of a gimmick, but this phone is gorgeous.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Basically I traded in my note and used the money to pay off my early upgrade fee and the upfront cost of S6, he knocked me a bit of and I switched to a more expensive contract with more data which brought the upfront cost down. So altogether I came out about  £24 up. I'm not complaining.
> 
> Eta - I'm not sure about the 'edge' thing it seems like a bit of a gimmick, but this phone is gorgeous.


I have to say that every time I see an Edge I get a slight pang of envy. I think they're wonderful looking phones.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> I have to say that every time I see an Edge I get a slight pang of envy. I think they're wonderful looking phones.


I will probably need to get some kind of case first it. But I think it will break my heart as cases always end up making phones look and feel ugly, in my opinion.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 31, 2016)

emanymton said:


> But I think it will break my heart as cases always end up making phones look and feel ugly, in my opinion.



One of my pet hates.  Several hundreds for a well engineered, nice looking phone, but it's a brave soul who doesnt put it in a case.  And good luck finding one that doesn't look like a piece of plastic worth a couple of quid - because that's what it is.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2016)

The Boy said:


> One of my pet hates.  Several hundreds for a well engineered, nice looking phone, but it's a brave soul who doesnt put it in a case.  And good luck finding one that doesn't look like a piece of plastic worth a couple of quid - because that's what it is.


It must be hard to design something that looks good while actually giving some protection. 

I'm finding myself quite tempted by this one.

Caseflex Premium Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge Case Genuine Leather Slim-Line Stand Wallet Cover With ID / Cash / Card Slots - Black ...:Amazon.co.uk:Electronics


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2016)

The Boy said:


> One of my pet hates.  Several hundreds for a well engineered, nice looking phone, but it's a brave soul who doesnt put it in a case.  And good luck finding one that doesn't look like a piece of plastic worth a couple of quid - because that's what it is.



I generally spend a decent amount on a case, after all the phone inside isn't cheap. I like the Tech 21 flip ones, although adds bulk to what is already a big phone. Sadly because of the softer materials used the one for my Note 4 cosmetically has worn far faster then the Note 2 one.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 31, 2016)

Cases usually drop the cellular signal down a bar, so I've never bothered.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

It's a really lovely looking handset. The iPhone looks _very_ tired in comparison.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

Promo videos:







The pricing is bordering on insane (£699) but that will no doubt come down, but it will still be a hugely expensive handset. It is a beaut though. 

Samsung Galaxy Note7 | Samsung US


----------



## emanymton (Aug 3, 2016)

My S7 is fucking great. The only problem is it doesn't seem to get on well with our home broadband. Which is a bit of a bugger, but there doesn't seem to be much I can do about it.


----------



## Cm7 (Aug 3, 2016)

I find app shortcuts via the edge the most useful. And the Always-On displays time without waking up the phone.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2016)

The Note 7 is picking up amazing reviews. 

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 Review – The best Android of 2016


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2016)

I'd bloody hope so for the price, there should be no skimping on hardware.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2016)

If you want to see 2 phones getting the shit beaten out of them, watch this:



The Note went on forever, btw.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2016)

It will probably be my next phone. I've a while to go on the note 4, but by then prices will have dropping. 

Still not found a use for the stylus over two notes other then playing fruit ninja.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 2, 2016)

Exploding phone Samsung recalls the Galaxy Note 7 amid battery fears


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2016)

Yikes.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 2, 2016)

have been a note user since the note 2 and love it. but probably wont do this upgrade right away as my note 4 still works just fine and does everything i need it to


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2016)

It's just this particular model, isn't it? My new phone (well, it's nearly 3 years old) is a Samsung but it's always worked reasonably well...


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 3, 2016)

Pingu said:


> have been a note user since the note 2 and love it. but probably wont do this upgrade right away as my note 4 still works just fine and does everything i need it to


Like not exploding!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Like not exploding!




always a bonus in any phone. in fact i would say its right at the top of the feature list


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks like Samsung's attempt at pre-empting Apples event has backfired. Quite literally![emoji23]


.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

When I said it was a looker I had no idea it would be such a scorcher too!

I'm sure Apple will be ready to copy the handset's innovative built-in  heating feature soon.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

As clusterfucks go, this is the king of the hill! _What _a fuck up!

Samsung formally recalls the Note 7 in the US


----------



## pesh (Sep 16, 2016)

Samsung should be getting fucking slaughtered for this.

a fuck up is designing an antenna that can be made less responsive by holding it the wrong way. 

what Samsung have done is inadvertently bring to market an £750 incendiary device disguised as a mobile phone before acting all coy about the potential for a fiery death... 



> Samsung first acknowledged problems with the phone's battery on September 2nd, when it issued a recall with a statement telling owners it would "voluntarily replace [users'] current device with a new one over the coming weeks."





> A software update issued to South Korean owners earlier this week caps the battery capacity at 60 percent, supposedly to prevent overheating and eventual battery combustion. The fix is a stopgap, and it's not yet available to Note 7 owners outside South Korea.





> mobile analytics company Apteligent, which issued a report on the Note 7 this week, claims the "usage rate of the phone among existing users has been almost the exact same since the day of the recall." In other words, Note 7 users are ignoring Samsung's recommendations and continuing to use the phone.



top recall bro


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2016)

The Note 8 is going to go one better and literally dissolve into red hot lava in your pocket. Beat that Apple!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd imagine they will be checking the 8 very carefully!


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2016)

North Korea is looking at bombing the south with Note 7s.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2016)

A million or more recalled and a healthy bump for iPhone 7 sales. Yup Samsung must be spitting blood right now.[emoji23]


.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2016)

I see they are replacing them all now. This will have been one expensive mistake for Samsung. 

Samsung wants your exploding Galaxy Note 7. Have a new one instead • The Register


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd be well fucked off with Samsung if I'd bought a Note and then had to go along with all this palaver. Useless feckers.


----------



## pesh (Oct 9, 2016)

this is going well



> A second replacement Samsung Galaxy Note 7 device, deemed safe by the company, has caught fire in the US, US media report.
> Samsung has been forced to issue new models of the smartphone following complaints of faulty batteries.
> A man in Kentucky said he was "scared to death" when he woke to a bedroom full of smoke, local media say.
> It comes after another replacement Note 7 caught fire on a Southwest Airlines plane on Wednesday.



Samsung Galaxy Note 7: Second 'safe' replacement catches fire - BBC News


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2016)

It's definitely the hottest phone around!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2016)

pesh said:


> this is going well
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note 7: Second 'safe' replacement catches fire - BBC News


You had one job...


----------



## pesh (Oct 9, 2016)

and 2 goes


----------



## paolo (Oct 11, 2016)

In the US, AT&T and T-Mobile have ceased sales and won't participate in the replacement programme. (Get a refund and buy a different phone)
Several airlines are now banning these phones.
Manufacturing has now ceased, according to Korean sources.
Some analysts believe it will cost Samsung 5 billion dollars.

Google search result: 5,260,000 - ("Samsung galaxy note 7 fire")


Apple iPhone 7 doesn't have a 3.5mm headphone socket.

Google search result: 15,500,000 ("apple iphone 7 headphones")


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

It's a fuck up of _fantastic_ proportions. With a bit of luck the Galaxy S7 Edge will plummet in price as a result, because I'd love to get one of those phones.


----------



## paolo (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a fuck up of _fantastic_ proportions. With a bit of luck the Galaxy S7 Edge will plummet in price as a result, because I'd love to get one of those phones.



Love those Edge displays. Only thing that would keep me away is not being stock software. My ideal Android phone would have Samsung hardware, and pure Google software.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

paolo said:


> Love those Edge displays. Only thing that would keep me away is not being stock software. My ideal Android phone would have Samsung hardware, and pure Google software.


Yeah, I'd love that mix too, but the Edge is the only phone that really looks any different to anything else. Whenever I see someone using that gorgeous display I feel a pang of envy!


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 11, 2016)

Unsurprisingly Oculus have disabled support for the Note 7.

I like those edge phones too. They'd last about 30 seconds in my hands though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a fuck up of _fantastic_ proportions. With a bit of luck the Galaxy S7 Edge will plummet in price as a result, because I'd love to get one of those phones.



Indeed. I can't really justify the price when my Note 4 works fine, but I think it's a fantastic line of phones (other then these ones catching fire). 

They're still bloody expensive though!


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 11, 2016)

So what's the alternative for those that want a phablet?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 11, 2016)

might invest in one of these just to look dangerous

Unlock Goophone Note 7 1:1 Clone Note 7 Android 6.1 64bit Quad Core Show Octa Core Smartphone 5.7 4G LTE 1GB RAM 32GB ROM 8.0MP Cellphone Note 7 Android Smartphone Online with 215.85/Piece on Carrefour__online's Store | DHgate.com





let just how its not to exact a clone of the note 7

no explodey bits


----------



## mauvais (Oct 11, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> might invest in one of these just to look dangerous
> 
> Unlock Goophone Note 7 1:1 Clone Note 7 Android 6.1 64bit Quad Core Show Octa Core Smartphone 5.7 4G LTE 1GB RAM 32GB ROM 8.0MP Cellphone Note 7 Android Smartphone Online with 215.85/Piece on Carrefour__online's Store | DHgate.com
> 
> ...


If anything's more likely to blow up it's going to be your cheap knock-off of something that blows up.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 11, 2016)

aye bit only 1/4 of the price of the real something that blows up


think of the savings


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 11, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/12/b...prod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share

^^^production ceased, and no new / amended 7s to be released.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> So what's the alternative for those that want a phablet?



The one plus range has caught my intrest for when I replace my phone, but have no direct experience.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

*title amended


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> If anything's more likely to blow up it's going to be your cheap knock-off of something that blows up.



true far safer to go with a clone of an non exploding phone

Goopphone I7


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2016)

I flew on a Norwegian Airline flight yesterday, and they were not allowing these in checked luggage, or to be turned on at any point in the flight.

I've noticed they've ceased production with immediate effect too
The Samsung Galaxy Note 7 is dead as exploding smartphone is discontinued

And ceased sales and exchanges
Samsung orders suspension of Galaxy Note 7 sales and exchanges


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 11, 2016)

Buy Apple, Sell Samsung


----------



## mauvais (Oct 11, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Buy Apple, Sell Samsung


I reckon the opposite in fairly short order actually. Not yet, but eventually. They'll take a massive hit but people's memories are short and it won't affect the bottom line in a product generation or two, unless it happens again. Plus it'll probably happen to someone else soon.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 11, 2016)

Every plane I've been on recently has explicitly said no switching on of Samsung Note 7s.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Every plane I've been on recently has explicitly said no switching on of Samsung Note 7s.


I heard the Russians are buying them up in job lots to extend their bombing campaign.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm amazed this thread is only 3 pages long. If this was an Apple product the servers would probably go down!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

Kanda said:


> I'm amazed this thread is only 3 pages long. If this was an Apple product the servers would probably go down!!



Yes, but most would be the editor.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

Kanda said:


> I'm amazed this thread is only 3 pages long. If this was an Apple product the servers would probably go down!!


People really aren't that interested in Apple that much anymore. I can't remember the last time they brought in a genuinely exciting new feature.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, but most would be the editor.


And #defendapple fanboys.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> People really aren't that interested in Apple that much anymore. I can't remember the last time they brought in a genuinely exciting new feature.



Im struggling to think that with most smartphones. Which is fine. They do what they need to. Improving what we have is ok


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Im struggling to think that with most smartphones. Which is fine. They do what they need to. Improving what we have is ok


Well, there's been nothing of note from anyone for ages apart from waterproofing, wireless charging (as seen on the Palm Pre bloody years ago), the ace cameras in the new Pixel cameras and those delicious Galaxy Edge screens. Everything else is much of a muchness.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Well, there's been nothing of note from anyone for ages apart from waterproofing, wireless charging (as seen on the Palm Pre bloody years ago), the ace cameras in the new Pixel cameras and those delicious Galaxy Edge screens. Everything else is much of a muchness.




And the removing of the headphone jack socket on the iphone 7, which is a truly brilliant idea.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Well, there's been nothing of note from anyone for ages apart from waterproofing, wireless charging (as seen on the Palm Pre bloody years ago), the ace cameras in the new Pixel cameras and those delicious Galaxy Edge screens. Everything else is much of a muchness.



As you say wireless charging is not new. Cameras have been getting incrementaly better for years and should continue to do so. It's about time on waterproofing so I'll give you that one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

Likewise I'm not bothered if my next laptop has new features. I want it smaller, lighter, faster and cheaper. Incremental improvements over many years.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 11, 2016)

Maybe one day they will last for a whole day without needing to be plugged in to a power source.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Maybe one day they will last for a whole day without needing to be plugged in to a power source.



Mine does that. In fact it will last for days. 

A real improvement would be being able to use it all day without plugging it in.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Likewise I'm not bothered if my next laptop has new features. I want it smaller, lighter, faster and cheaper. Incremental improvements over many years.


Chromebook, then


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Maybe one day they will last for a whole day without needing to be plugged in to a power source.


My z3 Compact easily manages that. One of the biggest problems for phones is this ludicrous race for more and more screen pixels that burn up battery life. Unless you shove your phizog right up to the screen, you're not going to notice if the resolution has been halved in many cases.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Chromebook, then



Maybe. They are very appealing for the price, so may go that way, but am actually still quite wedded to MS software and a decent amount of local storage.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe. They are very appealing for the price, so may go that way, but am actually still quite wedded to MS software and a decent amount of local storage.


You can add cheapo SD cards or slam in a portable HD and still have £££££s left over compared to a comparable speed Mac/Windows laptop.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2016)

Well looks like they've decided to stop suppressing the news and issued a proper recall. Think the Samsung brand has been seriously damaged by this. 


.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## keybored (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> People really aren't that interested in Apple that much anymore. I can't remember the last time they brought in a genuinely exciting new feature.



Spontaneous combustion isn't really a feature tbf.


----------



## keybored (Oct 11, 2016)

sim667 said:


>


This badly needs a Gus Fring version.


----------



## paolo (Oct 12, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Buy Apple, Sell Samsung



The sales shift will be from Samsung to other Android phone suppliers; Google's Pixel is in a perfect place to mop up the premium phone buyers deserting Samsung. The ones deserting, because Samsung has told them they have to. Give your phone back, have a refund, goodbye.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 12, 2016)

I think one thing we can take from this, is don't rush and get a new phone as soon as it comes out.

Sent from fairly new and very nice S7 edge.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2016)

sim667 said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 12, 2016)

Properly outstanding


----------



## pesh (Oct 12, 2016)

the whole thing is right up there with Del Boy's butane filled sex dolls.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Note left on Times Square earlier today


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Ming (Oct 18, 2016)

gosub said:


>



Thing is my new hobby is farting around in the backwoods so i've been teaching myself to make fire by 'feathering' pieces of wood with my Fallkniven A1 Pro and then creating sparks with a ferrocerium rod but it turns out i just needed a phone. Clever fuckers those Samsung boys.


----------



## gosub (Oct 18, 2016)

Ming said:


> Thing is my new hobby is farting around in the backwoods so i've been teaching myself to make fire by 'feathering' pieces of wood with my Fallkniven A1 Pro and then creating sparks with a ferrocerium rod but it turns out i just needed a phone. Clever fuckers those Samsung boys.



You could try carrying a bit of steel wool (less likely to get nicked for carrying that), touched between the terminals of any mobile phone will give you fire.


----------



## Ming (Oct 18, 2016)

gosub said:


> You could try carrying a bit of steel wool (less likely to get nicked for carrying that), touched between the terminals of any mobile phone will give you fire.


Didn't know that. Cool. I'm just the last year getting in to the hardcore low weight hiking/camping thing. I moved to BC 4 years ago so i've got an adventure playground around me fortunately (they're not that arsed about carrying knives around here. In fact without bear spray and and a good knife you could easily end up in the shit). 
Don't know if you've heard of this guy but he's my new hero:


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 19, 2016)

Pro tip for the campfire derail - if the weathers really wet and theres a possibility that any wood will be too damp even to feather into tinder, pack a (cotton, applicator less) tampon - they make great tinder, and I have started many campfires with a tampon, a flint, and a knife!  I'd be worried about damaging my phone battery doing the wire wool thing though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2016)

Add vasaline to the cotton wool to make it more effective. Or petrol.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 8, 2017)

Fire breaks out at Chinese factory that makes Samsung Note 7 batteries



> A fire broke out in a Chinese factory that makes batteries for Samsung’s explosion-prone Galaxy Note 7 smartphones on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Samsung SDI Co., a supplier of batteries to the Galaxy Note 7, said a “minor fire” broke out in the plant in suburban Tianjin’s Wuqing district but was quickly put out.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 8, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Fire breaks out at Chinese factory that makes Samsung Note 7 batteries


Why would they still be making batteries fir them?


----------

